# San ka nga pala now?



## Seb_K

"San ka nga pala now?"

Does that mean "where are you now?"


----------



## biankita

Yup... Literally, it means, "By the way, where are you now?" since _pala _is part of the sentence. 

Actually, in conversational Tagalog, _San ka nga pala ?_would mean "Where are you working now?". It's because of the _nga_. I really don't know why. But in regular Filipino conversations, being asked_ San ka na pala (now)?_ would imply "where are you in life right now" so it connotes that you are being asked where you work right now. It is understandable without adding on "_San ka na pala *nagtratrabaho* now?"_

But if you write it as _San ka na pala now?_ It would mean, both "By the way, where are you now?" and "Where are you working now?"


Confused? Haha! I got confused reading my own writing. 

But technically, if this is written, it would only mean "By the way, where are you now?"
But if this is asked in conversation, this can imply "Where are you working right now?" but it also mean "Where are you right now?


----------



## kios_01

Yeah. I agree. In normal conversations, "Saan ka na pala ngayon?" would usually translate as "*What are you up to these days?*" or, as biankita said, "*Where do you work now?*"

It's basically asking the person the status of his/her life, career or maybe even studies.


----------



## Seb_K

Ah, thanks for the explanations. I got confused but through those explanations, now I understand what can that phrase mean.


----------

